# notched chassis,its it safe



## freddie-pornstar (Jan 9, 2010)

hey,so im going to put my mk5 golf on air suspension,and the fitter mentioned that i could notch the chassis.i understand now what he ment and wondering,is it safe and secondly,we do a national vehicle test on cars every 2 years to check road worthness,will it even pass or fail and render the car useless???????helpppp!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

if he does a good job you could never even tell it was done.


----------



## freddie-pornstar (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

i suppose but the prob is,if he did spot it,i wouldnt get cert for car and its not road worthy








how much lower does notching make the car compared to not notching??


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (freddie-pornstar)*

There have been some people that have notched their frames on here and the end result looked like it would have been done from the factory.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

pretty much hacking into the frame rails - sure you can make it look perfect, un-noticable, even factory - will it be the same strength in a front end collision as it was designed originally.. hard to say.
Thats what airbags are for.


----------



## freddie-pornstar (Jan 9, 2010)

cheers but can any1 can give me spec on mk5 golf,i got 19s on mine,how low would she go without notch and then with notch?


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

Not low. You'll just look like your pretty slammed on coils. Just get ur frame notched nothing is gonna happen.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

Guys, keep in mind that his location seems to be Ireland(I think?)
There are a bunch of bagged european cars (especially dutch it seems) that won't notch their frames because their inspections are so intense. Cutting into the frame renders the car "totaled" in the eyes of the certification group. 
I have no idea what the irish inspections are like. I'm just going off what I've heard from various owners in other countries in the same situation.


----------



## freddie-pornstar (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: (Retromini)*

your right,i take it that you dont have annual car inspections ,maybe you do....yes from ireland and we have test call nct.
its fairly stupid thing but when doing the test,the look at everylittle thing down to the seat belts and bulbs ha,and under car inspections are also done..like way i see it,i can get notch done for 50 euro ,but if bring car for this test and they notice,thats a 14000 euro car rendered unroad worthy and cant use it















does any1 have any pics of a mk5 golf on air bags which has not been notched???
cheers for the reply backs by the way


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (freddie-pornstar)*

just bend the axle to go around the frame..








on a more serious note. that sucks man. I was born overseas and i know how the strict laws are. is there no one that you know who can "overlook" the frame?


----------



## freddie-pornstar (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: (mihneagabriel)*

no im afraid not







,,ya its sucks but sure il have to deal with it,,,i had a quick look yesterday and judging by the room left i could lower it towards the reiger sideskirt on it,when i use up all the room,my reiger sideskirt would be round 5- mm off ground







i can go farly low in back,i used to have it (alloy up the arch) low be4







but got to rough for the roads


----------



## freddie-pornstar (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: (freddie-pornstar)*

are they any1 here who put air suspension into mk5 golf but didnt notch the chasis??if so any pics,like to get a visual of what it be like???


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

Get the notch... Notch get metal welded in the notch to add the extra support spray it black. THey wont even notice. and if they just inspect under the car... then I doubt they'll be able to notice it that well either. It will look stock along with tthe fact that your axle and controll arms will be blocking the view. 
I think the way to go is to notch the frame buddy. You gotta do it if your want to be low


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: (freddie-pornstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *freddie-pornstar* »_are they any1 here who put air suspension into mk5 golf but didnt notch the chasis??if so any pics,like to get a visual of what it be like???









me







but.. yeah, it's an R. I need a slight notch on the passenger side to get it all prefect. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by EuroGruppe at 1:02 PM 2-23-2010_


----------



## freddie-pornstar (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: (EuroGruppe)*

is that uer golf in the link ,the r32 build,and that has no notch in it...still fair low,savage...


----------



## freddie-pornstar (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: (freddie-pornstar)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IT5hy6ck_Xw
is that ur car,,,without a notch


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: (freddie-pornstar)*

yup thats mine.. R32s fortunately, for me, do not need to be notched as they is a difference in the axle length and geometry if im not mistaken. If you wanna get low in a MKV Gti/Rabbit you'll need to do some trimming.
Here a link for you, http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4554667 
and thanks for the compliments man! GL with ur build!


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_Guys, keep in mind that his location seems to be Ireland(I think?)
There are a bunch of bagged european cars (especially dutch it seems) that won't notch their frames because their inspections are so intense. Cutting into the frame renders the car "totaled" in the eyes of the certification group. .

god bless america


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (freddie-pornstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *freddie-pornstar* »_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IT5hy6ck_Xw
is that ur car,,,without a notch
















this link links to this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...e=fvw
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## freddie-pornstar (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

that car is just up the road from me in kilkenny in ireland,,some car


----------

